# Having an agent / manager - worth it?



## passenger57 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if members here have agents / managers and if they have been helpful with your career? 
I've established myself completely on my own, work regularly, have several films playing on tv frequently and even a couple theatrical films. But I wouldn't mind seeing if having an agent or manager would help take things to the next level, help with contracts, negotiations, general music business help, etc..
But I always hear they have to 'come to you', and for that reason I have never contacted one personally. 
I've heard pros and cons either way, would be interested to know forum members thoughts. 
thanks


----------



## cc64 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi ,

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... nt&start=0

There's a lot of noise in this thread but if you sift through you'll find good advice namely from Poseur, JeffC and Charlie Clouser.

HTH

Claude


----------



## passenger57 (Oct 23, 2012)

Many thanks, this was just what I was looking for


----------



## passenger57 (Oct 23, 2012)

After reading that I realized I don't need an agent, I really just need a great entertainment lawyer who specializes in film music. Someone knowledge about overseas performing rights organizations and to look at my composer contracts. Any recommendations for someone I could contact in the the Los Angeles area? Then after that I need a great accountant. An agent is actually the last thing I need. 
thanks again


----------

